#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Υδραυλικά >  > > >  >  >  Μελέτες Ύδρευσης-Αποχέτευσης

## anavatis

Γειά σας.

Υπάρχει κάποιο λογισμικό που να βοηθά στο σχεδιασμό των μελετών ύδρευσης & αποχέτευσης που απαιτούνται για την έκδοση οικοδομικής αδείας? Εως τώρα χρησιμοποιώ τυποποιημένα σύμβολα του autocad με copy-paste. Yπάρχει κάποιο πρόγραμμα ώστε τα σχέδια αυτά να παράγονται με πιο επαγγελματικό τρόπο?

----------

